# C50 Tt



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

This machine was really nice. Lots of CF, including the bar set up. I'm not a TT bike person so only took two picc. Seatpost alone probably costs a fortune. Oh to be a pro rider with sponsorship!


----------

